# new holland roll call!



## chris1237 (Aug 20, 2006)

Pigs by the Moon BBQ will be there with the JUDGE!!!!

Chris


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 20, 2006)

Man Brian, wish I was going to be able to make it.  Good luck my friend.


----------



## Gary in VA (Aug 21, 2006)

Good luck dude... sorry I can't make it.


----------



## cflatt (Aug 24, 2006)

My daughter and I are still looking to be there Saturday morning, looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 24, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> cflatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck to everyone Brian and Kinkos can get you a banner done fast


----------



## Rich Decker (Aug 24, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> my team is is shenandoah q crew. im suffering from banner envy so all i have is 8x11 piece of paper.  i'll also have have 3 wsm's going and a stupid grin on my face.   [smilie=a_happygolucky.gif]




Brian I have 5-6 banners, you can borrow a few if you want. They give each team one every year at Harpoon. We're about to leave at 6PM. Stop by my site (near horse shoe pits) for lunch, I'm bringing cheese steaks from my favorite sandwich shop. I've been eating their stuff for over 45 years. See you tomorrow.


----------

